# PIONEER GM-1200 70wrms+70Wrms no se enciende



## totaldemon (Oct 3, 2012)

tengo una etapa de potencia marca pioneer gm-1200 de 70wrms x 2.El problema es que,o no se conectarlo o tiene algo quemado,conecto +12vcc y masa eso todo claro,la fuente de alimentacion que utilizo es la de una consola de las nuevas 2012,de 12vcc 16Amp y 5vcc 1Amp,pero utilizo la de 12vcc 16Amp,el problema esque el led de POWER de la pionner no se enciende, y e medido las entradas del fusible y tiene los 12vcc de la fuente,pero nada,y que conponentes podria cambiar sabiendo algun equivalente?.lo que si se,esque los 15vcc que me tiene que dar el regulador,no los da,pero no tengo mucha idea. les agradeceria alguna ayuda,muchas gracias


----------



## electro310 (Oct 3, 2012)

Te falta conectar el cable azul,que es el remoto y el clabe rojo que es el Acc,si lo estas usando en casa,une esos dos cables y conectalos a +12 volt junto con el de +12vcc.

NOTA:casi todos los amplificadores para carro tienen +12vcc(que es la alimentacion principal),Tierra(masa) y Remote(este es el que te encidene al amplificador),pero este amplificador en especifico necesita otra alimentacion adicional que es el Accesorios(Acc).
No supe como meter la imagen,pero en el diagrama te lo especifica en la coneccion en el pin 2.

Saludos


----------



## totaldemon (Oct 4, 2012)

hola,gracias por responder,el poblema esque sigue sin encencerse,si lo estoy poniendo en casa,y el chico que me lo regalo me dijo que avian hecho un cortocircuito,pero no se ni donde ni como


----------



## zombiesss (Oct 4, 2012)

totaldemon dijo:


> hola,gracias por responder,el poblema esque sigue sin encencerse,si lo estoy poniendo en casa,y el chico que me lo regalo me dijo que avian hecho un cortocircuito,pero no se ni donde ni como



Desmontalo y mira a ver si a simple vista hay componentes quemados. ¿Has revisado el fusible?
Sacale unas fotos para ver el estado del amplificador.


----------



## totaldemon (Oct 4, 2012)

ok,are unas fotos y las subire,pero no tiene nada quemado y el fusible esta bien,no se si puede tener algun transistor mal,alguna bobina o algun otro componente,no se ni por donde empezar..mañana mismo subo las fotos,y gracias por vuestra atencion.


----------



## totaldemon (Oct 11, 2012)

hola chicos,e conseguido que se encienda el piloto rojo y tension las tensiones bien,pero no se escucha nada de nada,el rele si salta al segundo de encenderse,pero no hay sonido,e e regulado el ''RCA level''de 400mv a 4v,y nada,otra cosa que queria saber es para que es la otra salida llamada '' illumi '' y si es algun motivo por el cual no tenga sonido,que no lo se,pero tengo 2 altavoces del equipo de musica y este amli para poder tener sonido y yevo con los altavoces casi 1 año sin poder usarlos como dios manda,y siendo un pioneer que queda bonito puesto en la pared con su fuente escondida XD y usado para el proyector que tengo encima de la cabeza de la cama aparte de las consolas y demas..tv,satelite,pc...en fin,necesito arreglar esto como sea,por que no ando muy bien economicamente para tal


----------

